# Work endorsement example



## Diana Miguel (Mar 13, 2017)

Hello, everyone!

I'm hoping someone can help me shed some light on a question about the work endorsement for the visitors visa 11(6).

A few sources say this work endorsement is specific to the company, meaning I would have to apply for a new visa if I were to change jobs. However, we've also been told that this is not the case, as this sort of visa will simply state I'm allowed "to reside with SA citizen XXX ID number XXX and work in the Republic of South Africa".

Could anyone who currently has this type of visa confirm which is correct. Does your visa specify which company you are allowed to work for?

Please help!


----------



## Bongie.angel (Feb 19, 2017)

I have applied for one myself, asked VFS representative and they told me thats how it works only allows yu to work for a specific company the one yu working for or the one offering yu a job,,, still waiting for my VISA soon to find out....


----------



## monarchmovingsa (May 4, 2017)

There's a company called Intergate Immigration that might be able to help you with this.

You never really know which end is up with Home Affairs, so a professional answer could be the best way to go about it.


----------



## Bongie.angel (Feb 19, 2017)

My visa is out, and yes it's states the name of company yu working for,, madness but what can we do


----------



## Diana Miguel (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks, @bongie.angel !


----------

